# change the drive on which local accounts are created on server



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

we have a server running 2003, some people log in from home, or if someone wants to use a certain application.

question is: how we can change the drive on which local accounts are created. 

any help would be appreciated


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You can't move them from the Documents and Settings but if your worried about drive space or something you can relocate it to another drive.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q236621/


----------



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

it is a space issue

so how can we change it so when someone new logs in, it creates their profile on another drive.

and then at a later date move the old profiles across to the new drive...


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

If you have active directory in place its easy
create & share a folder & give everyone read & change permissions
Now open active directory Users & computers select the users whose profile you want to be moved Right click & select properties & then Select the Profiles tab 
the very first field enter \\server_name\share_name\user_name
eg. \\server\profiles\User

Or
you can also select all the users & then go into their properties & Profile tab & type \\server\profiles\%username%


----------



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

no i think you'v got this wrong.

the server is just used for people to login when they are not in the office, so they have some applications they can use. it has terminal services on there.

active directory is not installed on there.

at the momment when someone new logs in the profiloe is created on the local drive. so what i would like is basically when someone new logs in the profile will be created on another drive and not on the local drive.what i am asking is, is there somewhere this can be changed?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

the procedure is the same
on the local machine open computer management
expand users & groups
select users.
on the right panel select the new user
rightclick on it & select properties go to profile tabs & enter path such as D:\profiles\username


----------



## test_drive (Jan 17, 2006)

ok it will not be possible to go to everyones computer to do that. as some login from home.

the server they connect on has a application, when they are away from the office they can connect to the server and use that application, this server has terminal services installed. say we call this server1

Active Directory is installed on another server.


now for instance, u had an account in AD.

you never connected to the server1. now when you connect to server1, it will create your profile on the loacl C drive of server1 for the first time.

now what we want is when a profile is created it goes to D drive. is this possible?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok You will have to do some research on this, as it won't be possible for me to do it.
There are Options in GPO (Group Policy Object) Namely

TS User Home Directory 
Set path for TS Roaming Profile

Do a little bit of research on this its found under Computer configuration > Administrative Template > Windows Components >Terminal Service

You can apply this policy through AD if the Terminal Server is member of a domain

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc778974(WS.10).aspx

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc782305(WS.10).aspx


----------

